# Olive Green Excelsior Improved H.G.



## jaroadshow (Jul 10, 2014)

Wondering the rarity of my Olive Green Excelsior Improved H.G. jar.Jar is mint with a real crudely ground top. Top was ground on an angle.Listed in Redbook #10 as #959 jaroadshow


----------



## MNJars (Jul 10, 2014)

That's a nice jar.  With a proper closure, even better.  It looks a little apple-ish olive to me, but color is always tough to see in pictures.  As far as rarity goes, I'm not sure.  One sold on NAG back in December for $60 with closure.  Someone probably got a good deal on that one as it should have gone a little higher, in my opinion.


----------



## MNJars (Jul 10, 2014)

I didn't see that you also posted this jar in the "Prized Possession" forum.  One of the pictures you posted there looks a little more olive.  Regardless of what you call the shade of green, I think it's a really nice jar (I think I was watching the ebay auction on this one).  Rare is such a difficult term - to me it means only a few examples known.  I'm not sure how many of these are known, but you don't see them hardly at all.  Since you posted it in the prized possession forum, is it a jar that you've wanted for a long time?


----------



## jaroadshow (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi MNJars : It's not one I've always wanted , just one I never thought I'd come across.  I got it for a real good price ! It's much prized  . Thanks for the response jaroadshow


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice looking jar for sure....what is the circa of it?     David


----------



## deenodean (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice looking jar! There is room on my shelf for one like that !


----------



## deenodean (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice looking jar! There is room on my shelf for one like that !


----------



## jaroadshow (Jul 11, 2014)

Dygger60 : I believe it's from 1878 - 1880.  I believe it was blown in Nova Scotia, Canada. Can anyone confirm ? Thanks jaroadshow


----------



## deenodean (Jul 13, 2014)

jaroadshow - it was defiantly not made in either of the 3 Nova Scotia glass factories.


----------



## jaroadshow (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi : Can anyone tell me at which Canadian Glass House this jar was blown. I "suspected" out east, if my suspicions are wrong , please help clarify. Thanks jaroadshow


----------



## deenodean (Jul 14, 2014)

Humphery's did not mark anything they made, Lamont Glass marked some of their jars and Nova Scotia Glass Co. perhaps made The Diamond Nova Scotia jar. The few Canadian books I have do not mention your jar, only the RB's. Perhaps you can find someone who has the book The Canadian Jar Report  by John C. Barclay, second edition , I have the 1st edition but it does not mention your jar.  There are many unknowns as to what factory made what in Trenton N.S.


----------



## jaroadshow (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank You jaroadshow


----------

